# Florida Governor Ron DeSantis Just Made Mobbing Motorists a Dangerous Affair



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2020/09/22/desantis-riot-law/

FL residents, might be time to mount some chain link fence on the PU brush guard/grill :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is The South.
Things are different down here.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank goodness someone is standing up for law abiding folks instead of supporting criminals.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe not everything is FUBAR, eh @Slippy ?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Buy stock in Ranch Hand bumpers.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't take off too quick, the hot exhaust pipes do wonders for their acne.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That needs to be a federal law put in place, screw those demonstrators.

Law or no law , if it happens to me, into 4WD and then move out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2020/09/22/desantis-riot-law/
> 
> FL residents, might be time to mount some chain link fence on the PU brush guard/grill :tango_face_grin:


It would be highly astounding if there wasnt laws already on the books too cover the crimes if anybody cared to enforce em and keep their recutms locked up. Gitmo will work. Martial Law is the only remedy I see on the horizon for most most Blue States. The governor of Texas has indicated he wlll send state police to take over non funcitonal blue police depts in Texss..starting with Austin and moving to Dallas and Houston if needed. He seems serious. The Texas DPS could dump five thousand Troopers off at the Capitol to kick some butt in an every widening circle. lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The family always sues in civil court.


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

To avert personal injury and in the process a protester or 2 or 3 is injured with the protection of this Florida law, what would be the concern in civil court? Honest question.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pobilly Duke said:


> To avert personal injury and in the process a protester or 2 or 3 is injured with the protection of this Florida law, what would be the concern in civil court? Honest question.


You may not be charged criminally, but civil court is a whole other ball of wax. And it costs money to retain lawyers, pay legal fees, file paperwork, take time off of work....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To bad there aren't more Governors like DeSantis. This country is out of control.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

We just need more public hangings. If family shows up to be dumbasses, give them some public floggings.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> We just need more public hangings. If family shows up to be dumbasses, give them some public floggings.


Then tar and feathers as a reminder.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As expected, “activists “ are already protesting this is a violation of the First Amendment.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As expected, "activists " are already protesting this is a violation of the First Amendment.


Everyone has the right to speak their mind. I have the right to walk or drive away from them. Infringe upon that and subject yourself to knuckles or tire treads.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The family always sues in civil court.


The loser antifa creep that took that foam round in the gonads will sue, sure as hell. Lawyers are lining up to represent these thugs that get their just rewards from the police.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is common sense. I decided long ago that such was proper action and I would take my chances in Court. Apparently not all politicians are twits.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If it wasn't so damn hot and the place wasn't wrecked by hurricanes every couple years, I would think about moving.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn.. we need that in Texas.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope and pray that I end up on a jury, judging the temerity of some criminal from antifa.
It won't go well for them


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is just proposed. DeSantis has asked the legislature to write a bill.

Florida was the first in the nation to mandate “shall issue” concealed weapons licenses. Many states have since followed.
Florida passed a law that says employers may not stop an employee from having a firearm in his vehicle on company property, they may not search vehicles, nor even ask to search.
Florida expanded the Castle Doctrine to mean you may defend yourself not only on your own property but anywhere you are legally allowed to carry a gun. Liberals call this “stand your ground “ and predicted massive bloodbaths in Florida streets.

We do things different down here.

I’d like to see DeSantis run for President in 2024.


----------

